# New Rescued Female



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

just took some pics of the new rescued and the others. (sorry...bad quality pics)
1.Rescued female, 2.Male- Draco, 3/4.Male-Drake


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> just took some pics of the new rescued and the others. (sorry...bad quality pics)
> 1.Rescued female, 2.Male- Draco, 3/4.Male-Drake
> [snapback]1016689[/snapback]​


nice iguana man very clean color. use ot have a iguana that was 4 feet long that had the hole house. wasn't caged up at all. was just like a dog. sadly got sick and died one day. he was one beast of a lizard though.will try to get some pics up when i find some pictures of him. nice rescue though.

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks bro, sorry about your iggy.
They are over 4' and has a lot personality too. And not caged.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome iggy


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

sweet iggy man


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> sweet iggy man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome nice green lime hehe


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

yeah that is a awome iggy man how old is she?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

The female in the first pic is around 2 years, Draco is a little over 1 year, drake is about 8 months.
Here a pic of Isis, in that pic she was a baby, now is about 2'.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

The female in the first pic is around 2 years, Draco is a little over 1 year, drake is about 8 months.
Here a pic of Isis, in that pic she was a baby, now is about 2'.
~
sorry, double post...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> The female in the first pic is around 2 years, Draco is a little over 1 year, drake is about 8 months.
> Here a pic of Isis, in that pic she was a baby, now is about 2'.
> [snapback]1024781[/snapback]​


holy crap that is sucha beautiful iguana, that can't be a regular green iguana iguana, is it? isn't there some kind of blue form?

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks all.
yes its a regular iguana iguana, a healthy tought.
you cant see in the pics but Drake has more blue than Isis.

Carnivoro


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

god after seein thoes pics of your iguana it just makes me want to go out and get another, they are such great pets if u give them the attention, they can be just liek dogs. are yours potty trained yet?

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

yes, they are not like Dogs but they are tamed.


----------

